# *** CTS Turbo MK4 R32 Stage 2, 3 and 4 kits ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo is proud to offer a variety of turbo kits that can easily turn your MK4 .:R32 into a world class supercar killer. The power potential starts with a state of the art Precision 6262S turbocharger which is equipped with the latest in aerodynamic compressor wheel design, *CEA* Billet Compressor wheel (*C*ompetition *E*ngineered *A*erodynamics). 

You want big power out of your R32 right? Well you'll need to efficiently control the boost and the immense amount of exhaust gases exiting the boosted 3.2L. Yeah, we've got you covered with the Precision V-band 46mm external wastegate, T4 flanged exhaust manifold with V-band wastegate provision, and a 3" V-band downpipe.

Topping this kit off is the CTS 750HP FMIC, don't you hate it when you buy parts and you need to change them to meet your power goals 6 months later? Well we've got you covered, each kit includes a CTS 750HP FMIC, 2.5" stainless steel piping hot and cold side, stainless steel T-bolt clamps, and 4 ply silicon connectors.

In short, *if you're looking for big power out of your R32 and a hardware setup that can support between 350HP and 750HP then you're looking in the right spot*. Please take some time to check out our products below, we have a variety of turbocharger offerings for every power goal.




*Stage 2:* *MK4 R32 Stage 2 kits starting @ $4,799.99*









*Stage 2 MKIV R32 Turbo Hardware Kit Features:*

- Precision HP6262S (670HP capable) T4 Flanged
- Stainless steel turbo heat shield
- Thermal coated turbine housing & exhaust manifold
- CTS R32 Turbo Manifold
- Precision 46mm Vband Wastegate
- 3" Stainless Steel Downpipe
- Oil Feed/Drain Kits with all required fittings
- 3" Turbo Intake Pipe
- Re-useable Air Filter
- 4ply Silicone Hoses and Stainless Steel T bolt Clamps
- High Density Intercooler Core 
- Black Sandtex Powder Coated Intercooler Tubing 
- Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps
- Bosch Diverter Valve

*Stage 3:* *MK4 R32 Stage 3 kits starting @ $5,199.99*









*Stage 3 MKIV R32 Turbo Hardware Kit Features:*

- Precision HP6262S (670HP capable) T4 Flanged
- Stainless steel turbo heat shield
- Thermal coated turbine housing & exhaust manifold
- CTS R32 Turbo Manifold
- Precision 46mm Vband Wastegate
- 3" Stainless Steel Downpipe
- 8.5:1 Stainless Steel Head Spacer Kit (with gaskets)
- Oil Feed/Drain Kits with all required fittings
- Inline Fuel Pump Kit & Fuel Filter
- 3" Turbo Intake Pipe
- Re-useable Air Filter
- 4ply Silicone Hoses and Stainless Steel T bolt Clamps
- High Density Intercooler Core 750HP core
- Black Sandtex Powder Coated Intercooler Tubing 
- Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps
- Bosch Diverter Valve

*Stage 4:* *MK4 R32 Stage 4 kits starting @ $5,799.99*

























*Stage 4 MKIV R32 Turbo Hardware Kit Features:*

- Precision HP6262S (670HP capable) T4 Flanged
- Short runner intake manifold 
- Thermal coated turbine housing & exhaust manifold
- CTS R32 Turbo Manifold
- Precision 46mm Vband Wastegate
- 3" Stainless Steel Downpipe
- 8.5:1 Stainless Steel Head Spacer Kit (with gaskets)
- Oil Feed/Drain Kits with all required fittings
- Inline Fuel Pump Kit & Fuel Filter
- 3" Turbo Intake Pipe
- Re-useable Air Filter
- 4ply Silicone Hoses and Stainless Steel T bolt Clamps
- High Density Intercooler Core 750HP core
- Black Sandtex Powder Coated Intercooler Tubing 
- Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps
- Bosch Diverter Valve


----------



## Joeybroo (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm gonna be buying this kit in two months and was wondering how much awhp i should be making with just the kit? My goal is at least 650+ awhp so i'd also like to know what else I'm going to need other than upgrading the turbo and pistons but i'd like to know how much just this kit alone will give me, thanks.


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

I knoe its rated at670 but what kind of numbers on average is the mk4 r stage 3 putting out?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats to Jeff Clark / [email protected] for running an 11.46 @ 123.61 this past weekend in his CTS Equipped MK5 R32 Stage 4 before getting booted from the track. JC’s MK5 R32 was running a mere 18psi on pump gas… Thanks go out to Jeff Atwood @ United Motorsport and Forcefed Engineering for the additional support and work that went into this buildup. Thanks to JC for working with us on developing the CTS MK5 R32 Stage 2, 3, and 4 kits!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures submitted by Nico from NX Performance in Santiago, Chile. NX Performance and crew recently completed installation of one of our Stage 4 kits and are now investing in diapers due to excessive sh*tting their pants when driving this beast. Ignacios MK5 R32 may look like Jeff Clarks MK5 R32 Stage 4 that recently ran a low 11′s on moderate boost, but it doesn’t have quite that power yet… Keep your eyes peeled here for videos and more pictures as the proud owner Ignacio puts this beast through its paces. Thanks for the pics guys, we’re glad your expectations were exceeded with our kit!!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Who wants to see another Stage 4 beast on the road?

This MK4 R32 has received the CTS treatment and is near the final stages of being buttoned up here at our main headquarters. This car is going to make some serious power and won’t have any trouble putting it to the ground. Look forward to a feature video of this beast.

http://www.ctsturbo.com/2013/12/550hp-r32-yes-please/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *

CTS Turbo is your one stop shop for everything performance, maintenance and custom fabrication. These are just a few of the catch cans going out!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our Monster R32 build is receiving some updated piping. Gotta love that 304 stainless.


----------



## devR32 (Jun 22, 2014)

*need it*

how do i get a stage 4 kit in australia guys!!! super interested in the nest 6 months


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

devR32 said:


> how do i get a stage 4 kit in australia guys!!! super interested in the nest 6 months


At the moment we do not have RHD fitment kits.


----------

